# مساعدة في تجهيز مختبر



## عبدالله قايد (28 مارس 2010)

تحية طيبة
اخواني الأعزاء اشكر لكم جهودكم الملموسة في هذا المنتدى الطيب واتمنى ان اجد لديكم المساعدة فأنا مكلف بتجهيز مختبر طبي مستقل وبصرف النظر عن التصاريح اللازمة وما إلى ذلك ارغب بمعرفة التجهيزات الأساسية وأفضل أنواع الأجهزة من حيث السعر والأداء وتكلفة التحاليل لكل من اقسام المختبر التالية
قسم الكيمياء
قسم الميكرو
قسم السيرولوجي
قسم الهيماتولوجي
قسم الهيستولوجي
قسم الهرمون
مع العلم بأن المختبر يقع بمنطقة نائية تخدم 4 مراكز صحية ومجمع طبي وعدد سكان المنطقة تقريبا 300 الف .
في انتظار اقتراحاتكم وردودكم الطيبة


----------



## المسلم84 (29 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم هنالك العديد من الشركات الرائدة مثل roche , abbott , instrumentation laboratory (il) , boule , 
بالنسبة للاقسام التالية:

1- الكيمياء : جهاز ilab 650 من il
2- الهيمتولوجي : جهاز medonic من boule
3- الهيستولوجي : جهاز acl elite من il

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmadba (29 مارس 2010)

اضيف على مشاركة الاخ المسلم التي قدم فيها افخر الشركات
راديوميتر 
كولتر
فالي لاب
جوان
هيروس
مميرت


----------



## ميثاق الغارتي (29 مارس 2010)

لقسم الميكرو
حضانات عدد اثنين 
وجهاز اوتوكلاف 
فرن حراري
وميكرسكوب نوع اوليمبس


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (31 مارس 2010)

في الميكرو
تحتاج لجهاز كشف البكتيريا وهناك نوع من شركة بيومركس VITEK او جهاز من بي دي ولديهم phinox
و تحتاج لجهاز حاضن للبكتيريا وكلا الشركتين لديهم جهاز
والباقي ممكن تاخذه من ثيرمو من حاضنات او اجهزة طرد مركزي او اي شيء تحتاجه

في الهيستو
تحتاج لاجهزة staining وعندك اجهزة من ساكورا او ventana او كولتر

في الكيمياء اجهزة روش هي الافضل على ما اعتقد

في الهيماتولجي 
لديك كولتر و ابوت لاجل اجهزة عد كريات الدم

من اجل اجهزة تخثر الدم لديك instrumentan Laboratory (IL) ولديهم ACL TOP
ولديهم اجهزة لتحليل غازات الدم و الالكترولايت GEM 4000

ومن اجل الانزيمات لديك روش و ايضا بيومركس

و للفايروسات لديهك اجهزة بيوراد ولديهم EVOLIS

ومن اجل اجهزة الهيموغلوبين ايضا من بيوراد لديك VARIANT حيث تستطيع ان تحصل على نتائج A1c and BetaThalasemia

ولا ننسى انك تحتاج الى جهاز تعقيم للسوائل او الميديا
وكما قلت سابقا فان جميع اجهزة الطرد و الحاضنات الامنة و الثلاجات و الحاضنات الحرارية و الافران تستطيع الحصول عليهم من ثيرمو
و الميكروسكوب من نيكون او اوليمبوس

طبعا اعتماد الشركات حسب خبرتي فيهم من خلال عملي في شركة تضم معظم هذه الوكالات


----------



## عبدالله قايد (3 أبريل 2010)

أشكركم اخواني على مساعداتكم لي وسأجعل شكري لكم دعوات في ظهر الغيب عسى ان ينفعنا وينفعكم بها رب العالمين
بالنسبة لشركة ثيرمو هل لها فرع في السعودية وتحديدا في جدة 
أو إذا لهم مندوب نقدر نتواصل معاه
تحباتي للجميع مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (4 أبريل 2010)

في السعودية لديها وكيل وهي الشركة التي اعمل معها
*شركة الجيل الطبية* ولكن للاسف انا اعمل في فرع الشرقية
على كل حال اذا كنت تريد اي مساعدة من فرعنا في جدة فلا تتردد
او اعطني عنوانك وانا استطيع جعل احد المهندسين ان يكلمك


----------



## mahdoom (6 أبريل 2010)

we can help you in that, send to me your email plz


----------



## باسم احمد الدسيت (6 أبريل 2010)

انا اعمل في شركة تجهيزات مختبرات من خبرتي في مجال المختبرات انت تريد اجهزة تؤدي الغرض وفي نفس الوقت السعر الاجمالي للجهاز + سعر التكلفة لكل فحص
اجهزة الهيماتولوجي : mindray BC3000,BC2800 ,BC5500
اجهزة الكيمياء : ACCENT 200, ACCENT130
اجهزة الهرمون : TOSOH AIA 600
اجهزة الهيستوباثولوجي : BIO IMAGEN حيث يستخدم تقنية TELEMEDICINE

هذه الاجهزة مقارنة مع باقي الاجهزة سعرها الاجمالي رخيص + سعر الفحص على المختبر قليل جدا

مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح بالحياة العملية


----------



## محمد_ ربيع (14 يوليو 2011)

من هو وكيل mindray فى مجال المختبر


----------



## أسواق بلادنا (15 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​ *
**يسر التمثيل التجاري لشركة الفرقان التركية بمصر*​ ​ *أن يعلن عن تقديم خدماته التجارية و الطبية من وإلى تركيا للشركات والتجار والأفراد في مصر والدول العربية والتي تتمثل في :*​​*1- تجهيز المعامل والمشتشفيات بالمستلزمات والأسرة والأجهزة الطبية الحديثة بكل أنواعها*​ *2- تقوم شركنتا باستقبال المرضى للعلاج في تركيا*​ *3- كما تعلن ادراه مستشفى مديكال بارك مع شركه الفرقان للخدمات الطبيه عن نيتها الى** 
**فتح التعامل الطبي والتقني مع جميع الراغبين فتح فروع طبيه في الوطن العربي ، حيث تعتبر من اكبر مستشفيات تركيه والسادسه عالميا في علاج السرطان ووزارعه النخاع الشوكي وغيره*​ ​ *فالى أصحاب الشركات الراغبين في الإستيراد والتصدير من وإلى تركيا ، وإلى جميع الراغبين في العمل كمسوقين للشركه في بلدانهم او لديهم شركه ويرغبون في الوكاله لتسويق المنتجات ارسال طلب بذلك إلى ممثلية الشركة بمصرعلى الإيميل التالي :*​ ​ *[email protected]*​ *0020190668837 – 0020122875083*​ *
*​


----------



## mabunaseer (15 يوليو 2011)

we can help you in all thing which related in mindray product


----------

